# HOLIDAY SALE



## Southwest Raft and Jeep (Jan 13, 2015)

SOUTHWEST RAFT & JEEP
Durango, CO (970) 259-8313

GREAT DEALS STOREWIDE ON ALL YOUR OUTDOOR ADVENTURE GEAR

SHOP ONLINE AT http://shop.southwestraftandjeep.com

SHOP WILL BE OPEN NOVEMBER 24th - DECEMBER 23rd

STOP IN THE SHOP...WE HAVE LOTS OF ITEMS AND INVENTORY IN STOCK

RAFTS • FRAMES • RAFT/FRAME PACKAGES • SUPS • KAYAKS • PFD'S • DRYSUITS • WETSUITS • COOLERS • PADDLES • OARS • PACO PADS • CHACOS • WHITEWATER GEAR • GLOVES • WATER SHOES • TEPUI ROOF-TOP TENTS • AWNINGS • RHINO RACKS


----------

